# Need help styling TTG Client Response Gallery



## Chris_M (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm just trying to double my chances of getting this matter sorted out.
Rather than type it all again, may I re-direct to this post on TTG Forums:
http://forum.theturninggate.net/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2207

I spent the entire day today trying to do that styling, and got exactly nowhere,
so I'd most definately appreciate any help that gets me in the direction of the mock-up.

As I posted there, not even inline styling using the float tags got what I wanted.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 28, 2012)

Matt knows his own galleries inside and out, so your TTG post is likely your best bet.


----------



## Chris_M (Jun 28, 2012)

True, but apparently nobody's answering the phones over there...
I even mailed him and am not getting a reply.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry Chris, I haven't got a clue.  Perhaps he's on vacation.


----------



## Chris_M (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep Victoria, I saw a notice yesterday, that he'd be out of the office from 29th - 2nd.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah, great, thanks for the update.


----------

